# Bringing car from UK to Marbella



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, hope you are all well! 

Just though we would ask yet ANOTHER question! 

We have finally decided to bring Jack´s car over from the UK and register it here, seems like the most cost effective and reliable way to get around now. 

So we wanted peoples advice on how to get it down here in the quickest and cheapest possible way. Now I know we could just drive it all the day down, which would take roughly 26 hours, but we´d prefer to try and shave some time off that by using trains. 

Does anyone know if their are any train services that take cars from the North of Spain to Southern Spain? I know there was one in France, but im not sure if its still running or how expensive it is etc. I have checked a few Spanish websites and they seem to be very vague about times/costs and other details of it. So I was really hoping someone would be able to make some suggestions and maybe guide us in the right direction!

Thank you so much!

Your help is always invaluable! :clap2:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello everyone, hope you are all well!
> 
> Just though we would ask yet ANOTHER question!
> 
> ...


 I dont have any advice this time guys ... just wanted to say hi - and also that it sounds as if you have settled here pretty quickly given all the time and effort you are considering putting into bringing a car over here 

Presumably the jobs are also going well  although you have failed miserably on your promise to let us all know what your top secret jobs were!!

Take it easy .... Sue


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> I dont have any advice this time guys ... just wanted to say hi - and also that it sounds as if you have settled here pretty quickly given all the time and effort you are considering putting into bringing a car over here
> 
> Presumably the jobs are also going well  although you have failed miserably on your promise to let us all know what your top secret jobs were!!
> 
> Take it easy .... Sue


Hello Sue, 

Apologies for not letting you know about our secret jobs, but if we did tell you NASA would kil......oops. 

I can safely say it has nothing to do with NASA, but the jobs are going well thank you!

Finding the Spain to be an interesting country, the people actually seem quite nice and friendly, i´m gutted i dont know much of the language yet. But that will come soon hopefull! 

Will.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello Sue,
> 
> Apologies for not letting you know about our secret jobs, but if we did tell you NASA would kil......oops.
> 
> ...


Hi Will .... well Im pleased for you both, and if you have the committment and the time Im sure the language will begin to take shape 

I shall wait with baited breath for the day where you reveal all about these jobs of yours 

Best of luck with the car situation ... Im sure someone with some actual relevant information will be along soon


----------



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,

Actually, I'm doing the exact opposite (sort of) and we found there were only two real options. One, drive through France and Spain (1600 miles to Benalmadena) after crossing the channel at Dover/Calais. Or two, take the ferry to Santander from Portsmouth or Plymouth and drive the remaining 8-9 hours through Spain. Here's the link:

Brittany Ferries - Portsmouth & Plymouth to Santander

Rgds

Steve


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Car train from North to South in Spain.*



Suenneil said:


> I dont have any advice this time guys ... just wanted to say hi - and also that it sounds as if you have settled here pretty quickly given all the time and effort you are considering putting into bringing a car over here
> 
> Presumably the jobs are also going well  although you have failed miserably on your promise to let us all know what your top secret jobs were!!
> 
> Take it easy .... Sue



Hi,
There used to be, (or maybe still is) an over night train service from Malaga to Santander and back where your car is loaded on to the train and you have a cabin for the night. I am not in Spain at the moment so cannot give you more info but I used it several times and used to take a bottle of wine and a picnic and enjoy the journey.

Good Luck!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Hi,
> There used to be, (or maybe still is) an over night train service from Malaga to Santander and back where your car is loaded on to the train and you have a cabin for the night. I am not in Spain at the moment so cannot give you more info but I used it several times and used to take a bottle of wine and a picnic and enjoy the journey.
> 
> Good Luck!



Did you check the date of the OP?
They posted two years ago. Guess they're here by now.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Moving a car to Marbella...*



mrypg9 said:


> Did you check the date of the OP?
> They posted two years ago. Guess they're here by now.


Lovely...! Thanks for the laugh, I'll chuckle over this for days to come.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Lovely...! Thanks for the laugh, I'll chuckle over this for days to come.


I've done it myself....


----------

